# Anyone catching big stripers and blues?



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone catching any big blues and stripers at the Shark river inlet or on the Belmar beach shores? I am panning on making the 4 hour drive there in the next couple opf weeks. Was there about a month ago and caught some nice size blackfish in the inlet and some nice croakers and stripers off the beach. Was wondering if anyone was catching these 10lb+ blues i have been hearing about off the beaches in belmar.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

There have been blues in the wash, at Island Beach State Park on Sunday I caught 6 fish 18 -28 inches. Bigger fish are around too.

Realize now they are on pods of bait so they are not predictable at all. It can be frustrating because with the west wind we have been having the bait has been off the beach 1/4 mile or so . . . we sit on the beach twiddling our thumbs watching the boat guys just crushing the fish.  

There have been small waves of bass moving through but the main body of fish is still north.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*big bass*

Nothing up here yet Sarge, some guys are picking now and then, but nothing really to write home about...Hopefully with this drop in temp the buggers will turn on..... salt


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Heard Tuesday was good for big blues from Brick to IBSP and then Wednesday . . . nuttin. It is really hit or miss with the wind being the most important factor. That hard SW that built on Wed. in the AM just shut the surf fishing down.

By north I mean weeks away; Long Island NY and above. The fall run is going to be late just like this whole year has been. just hope it doesn't get really cold in the third week of Nov and the bass zip by us at light speed. . . 

The Montauk guys are still into fish strong and nice one's too. Biggest problem up there are the seals, apparently the place is lousy with them feeding on herring.

Water temps are virtually the same mid 50's from DelMarVa to Nantucket.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cape May*

Poverty beach has heated up. This time fresh bunker is the deal.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Ruddedogg ... You been hooking any nice ones at Poverty Beach? I'm wondering if they are coming out of the bay or if they're ones that have moved south from north Jersey? The water is still pretty warm, but I think it may be a little cooler than it was this time last year.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I have not....*

Personally been to Poverty Beach yet, but I have talked to guys that have been in tha past few days and I trust their word. No bigguns yet but decent size, 34 and 37 inches.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the reports, I'll definately haveto pay attention to that S wind if I am headed out that way, thanks again.


----------

